# Makin a foosball table



## Eat my sawdust (Feb 1, 2012)

title pretty much says it. I'm a new wood worker, and making a foosball table may be the incentive I need to really get down to work. Basically, if any of you pro's out there want to help a newbie along with any very basic pieces of advice, please do. 

Thanks.


I know this is quite an undertaking. But, hopefully someone out there will get creative and teach me a few shortcuts towards completing such a project.


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

I worked for a company 35 years ago that built foosball tables so it's been too long to get into specifics. The type of glass you use is the most important. The best picture I could find on the internet is this one. It has a checkered pattern. What you see in a table is very simple and all you need to do is get the holes drilled for the hardware that is suited for the rods and men. If you purchase a hardware kit it should give you the specifications on spacing. Now what you don't see under the glass is you need to construct something to access and get balls out of the table. You can build a box at each end with an opening to access the balls. We built a shoot down the center of the table so the balls from both ends of the table came out in one location. Actually for a coin operated dispenser but I think it would be more convenient to have them come out in one place. The drawing is how we made the shoot to bring the balls to the side.


----------



## goXtreme (Jan 9, 2012)

Mmmm, I love me some foosball, just got this table a few months ago and love it but I odered new men and am going to change them all out









Typed on my iPhone 4S using Wood Forum


----------



## Eat my sawdust (Feb 1, 2012)

thanks. I think I am simply gonna jump head first into this project, with basically no planning. I'll post pics if/when done.


----------



## 27207 (Jan 25, 2012)

I saw someone build one on tv a while ago, I can't remember who, but what I got out of it to give to you is this... Buy or find free a worn out pos table that someone doesn't use. That does two things for you. 
1) you now have a hardware kit for almost nothing even though you will most likely have to clean it up. 
2) you can dismantle the table without worry, and study how to build your own. 

Biggest thing... Level your table! Lol and make sure it's flat


----------



## Eat my sawdust (Feb 1, 2012)

Dwillems26 said:


> I saw someone build one on tv a while ago, I can't remember who, but what I got out of it to give to you is this... Buy or find free a worn out pos table that someone doesn't use. That does two things for you.
> 1) you now have a hardware kit for almost nothing even though you will most likely have to clean it up.
> 2) you can dismantle the table without worry, and study how to build your own.
> 
> Biggest thing... Level your table! Lol and make sure it's flat


 
Thanks. That would be a great idea- it would give me the dimensions and everything... yeah I think I'm defintely gonna look for a used one.


----------



## joesbucketorust (Dec 13, 2011)

Woody1987 said:


> thanks. I think I am simply gonna jump head first into this project, with basically no planning. I'll post pics if/when done.


That can be a very rewarding way to build, or a very frustrating. You can end up with a unique masterpiece, or get stuck on the very last step because you did something out of order and wasted $200 worth of wood. Mine usually end up the the second way. :laughing:
Here's a link to a guy who has compiled some other links to guys who have built their own Fusball tables, might be some hidden tricks/pointers there. Good Luck.
http://www.foosballblog.com/2007/12/24/build-foosball-table/


----------



## Eat my sawdust (Feb 1, 2012)

joesbucketorust said:


> That can be a very rewarding way to build, or a very frustrating. You can end up with a unique masterpiece, or get stuck on the very last step because you did something out of order and wasted $200 worth of wood. Mine usually end up the the second way. :laughing:
> Here's a link to a guy who has compiled some other links to guys who have built their own Fusball tables, might be some hidden tricks/pointers there. Good Luck.
> http://www.foosballblog.com/2007/12/24/build-foosball-table/


thanks.


----------



## goXtreme (Jan 9, 2012)

I have a Harvard...

Sent from my iPhone


----------



## Eat my sawdust (Feb 1, 2012)

just want to say I am back on the forum after awhile but did not build a foosball table yet but thank you for all your help.


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

I was going to make a foosball table for myself one time and bought all the hardware and the glass and got busy and left the sheet of glass in my wife's car and she piled a bunch of junk on the glass and broke it. I never did get around to replacing the glass so the table never got built.


----------



## Eat my sawdust (Feb 1, 2012)

That's too bad, a lot of my projects end up on hold as well. Sorry to hear it though. I am currently tackling smaller projects like getting shifting doors to close... even if it takes weeks lol. But i am learning!


----------

